# New MERCEDES GL



## HGilmore (Oct 27, 2005)

chuck92103 said:


> I read somewhere a couple years ago that the government is pushing manufactures to change the SUV's height and front bumpers due to crash test issues.
> 
> We will start to see more cross over vehicles that are essentially lifted station wagons.


I hope you're right about that. I look forward to the days ahead when big, vision blocking tank SUV's are gone from the highways.


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

swchang said:


> I thought it was a stretched ML platform. Maybe they're all very similar underpinnings. Haven't been keeping up as much as I normally would. :dunno:


It could be. The R class and Pacifica are on totaly different bodies while being very similar cars. DC may do the same thing in this case.

My comments came from looking at the pictures. The vehicle seemed to have a Jeep-esque apperence that I just can't quite put my finger on.  :dunno:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Desertnate said:


> It could be. The R class and Pacifica are on totaly different bodies while being very similar cars. DC may do the same thing in this case.
> 
> My comments came from looking at the pictures. The vehicle seemed to have a Jeep-esque apperence that I just can't quite put my finger on.  :dunno:


Boxy butt? :dunno:


----------

